# 2016 Ridgeway Rendezvous Anyone Going?



## carhartt (Jan 27, 2016)

The dates have changed this yr. March 5- 12th. Always a good time. Don't forget to get a Straub's while you are in town.
http://chainsawrendezvous.org/


----------



## A10egress (Jan 27, 2016)

Im going for a first time trip as a spectator!


----------



## carhartt (Jan 28, 2016)

You will enjoy it. The carvers have amazing abilities. I would recommend going later in the wk than earlier to give them a chance to get something carved. Bring a lot of cash if you see something you like. You will take notice to carvers that carve bears and carvers that can truly "carve" a bear.
I saw your post earlier about looking for a local sawmill. Marty from Woodmizer is there with demonstration models. Just incase that interests you. After looking at the new LT15 Id love to upgrade.


----------



## A10egress (Jan 28, 2016)

Someday, I'd like to have a A-10 carved and mounted on a pedestal...(not to scale of course)  Thanks for the info, it should be a nice time and it looks like a lot of carvers signed up!


----------



## Timberframed (Jan 29, 2016)

See you guys there. I'm going to carve a bunch of cold ones.


----------



## carhartt (Jan 29, 2016)

That is half my reason for going up. I am loyal to my Straub's. I will be there on Thurs and Fri. Free sampling at the brewery for those that do not know. Anyone try the new restaurant in St Marys yet?


----------



## A10egress (Jan 29, 2016)

carhartt said:


> That is half my reason for going up. I am loyal to my Straub's. I will be there on Thurs and Fri. Free sampling at the brewery for those that do not know. Anyone try the new restaurant in St Marys yet?


what new Restaurant? always up for trying something new! The little place at the airport looks interesting, but never been there


----------



## Timberframed (Jan 29, 2016)

I might venture whippin' up a 5 gl pot of chile on a 426d tailgate like. Carhartt, that avatar just busted my boys up! some guys are easy to please.


----------



## carhartt (Jan 29, 2016)

Just opened/reopened up this summer I believe. Italian if I am not mistaken. I will have to do some research before I head up. Gunners and Bennezette Hotel are good food stops. Good chance you will see and elk on the way to the hotel.


----------



## A10egress (Jan 29, 2016)

mmmmm chili..... warms ya twice.


----------



## Timberframed (Jan 29, 2016)

There's the Weedville Hotel as well owned and operated by a friend of mine. On 555. I'm sure he has Straub on tap.


----------



## carhartt (Jan 29, 2016)

We stay with friends just outside of Weedville on Greys Hill and never ended up at the Hotel. Never knew of the Hotel. Tried the Big Trout I believe is the name once.
I try to be as bad as I can and still never get a ton of coal/wood for Christmas. So I felt the avatar was fitting.


----------



## A10egress (Jan 29, 2016)

Swing by the Sinnamahoning tavern and get a block of the smoked cooper cheese


----------



## carhartt (Feb 1, 2016)

I make my own smoked cooper. Do you mean the Willows? Not sure where the tavern is? I always get some cheddar off the block at Wharton.


----------



## A10egress (Feb 1, 2016)

The Sinnemahoning tavern is right in town of Sinnemahoning... on the left side if you leave the Willows heading west. They also sell the cheddar that the Wharton has. LOL, Nice to chat with people who know the same area. When I mention Sinnamahoning around here, most people say "sinna-ma who?"


----------



## carhartt (Feb 2, 2016)

After a short conversation, I figured out what the Tavern is. The brown t111 siding that normally has the welcome hunters sign out front. How much do they charge for the smoked coopers? Ive spent some time up that way yrs passed but don't get up as much as I'd like anymore. Almost a 3 hr drive for me. 178 miles to the brewery from my door.


----------



## Timberframed (Feb 2, 2016)

Guys, Is this rendezvous going to turn into some kinda' North PA bar/cheddar cheese tour as the college kids call it? If so I'll bring plenty of crackers. Anyone been to that cock eyed cricket joint over in Austin? Or the old tannery saloon. They got cooper there too.


----------



## carhartt (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## carhartt (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## A10egress (Feb 2, 2016)

WOW...


----------



## A10egress (Feb 2, 2016)

Timberframed said:


> Guys, Is this rendezvous going to turn into some kinda' North PA bar/cheddar cheese tour as the college kids call it? If so I'll bring plenty of crackers. Anyone been to that cock eyed cricket joint over in Austin? Or the old tannery saloon. They got cooper there too.



never been to the cricket or old tannery.... guess I better travel out from camp more!


----------



## carhartt (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## carhartt (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## A10egress (Feb 3, 2016)

carhartt said:


> View attachment 483318


this is all stuff you have carved?


----------



## carhartt (Feb 3, 2016)

Are you kidding me? Cutting a straight piece of firewood is an accomplishment for me.


----------



## carhartt (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## carhartt (Feb 3, 2016)

I did make this cherry bench this fall as a wedding gift. I have a nicer frontal pic but i cant upload it for some reason.


----------



## Timberframed (Feb 3, 2016)

That's some good carving work there. The turkey reminds me of the Lumberjack festival in Forksville, PA every October. Guy was selling chainsaw cutter attachments belt drive methinks he makes em' on a lathe. Would have bought one but my boys were hungry so the cash was stripped out'a my hands fast. Bench looks straight enough from here.


----------



## A10egress (Feb 4, 2016)

I spy a dual fuel lantern, MSR bottle


----------



## Timberframed (Feb 5, 2016)

The 295 I bought brand new in 1991. The only lantern out of like 50 that I ever paid $ for.


----------



## A10egress (Feb 7, 2016)

Timberframed said:


> The 295 I bought brand new in 1991. The only lantern out of like 50 that I ever paid $ for.


BTW, wal-wart has coleman fuel on roll-back for $7.64/gal right now... I hit the one here in Warminster and wiped them out. I dont mind using pump gas in my stoves that I use all summer but prefer CF in the lanterns...


----------



## carhartt (Feb 7, 2016)

My Columbian cookstove runs on wood and my truck/saws run on pump gas. 
Ill keep my eyes open for some Coleman fuel.


----------



## Timberframed (Feb 7, 2016)

A10, That's a first for around here. I hear all around about CF on sale from Oklahoma to Ohio Walmarts 1/2 off Coleman fuel. Tried to call 2x the Horsham store before driving there but no answer.


----------



## carhartt (Feb 8, 2016)

You guys are more amish than my "amish" neighbor with his hidden satellite dish and his phone in his pocket.


----------



## A10egress (Feb 8, 2016)

Timberframed said:


> A10, That's a first for around here. I hear all around about CF on sale from Oklahoma to Ohio Walmarts 1/2 off Coleman fuel. Tried to call 2x the Horsham store before driving there but no answer.



Im going back to the Warminster store tomorrow, if there is some on the shelf, I'm cleaning them out! I called my mom back near Pittsburgh to check her store for me. She said they didnt even have a spot on the shelf for it, only the little red 1qt cans


----------



## Timberframed (Feb 10, 2016)

Bang! 7 gallons of white gas at 1/2 price. Stopped by the walmart (Willow Grove) since I needed kerosene from the gas station ($2.37 gl). Good to go with lanterns and stoves. Firing up a 1938 Brooklure lantern tonight. Thanks for the heads-up A10.


----------



## A10egress (Feb 11, 2016)

Timberframed said:


> Bang! 7 gallons of white gas at 1/2 price. Stopped by the walmart (Willow Grove) since I needed kerosene from the gas station ($2.37 gl). Good to go with lanterns and stoves. Firing up a 1938 Brooklure lantern tonight. Thanks for the heads-up A10.


you're lucky, I was gonna hit that one next  yes, Im greedy!


----------



## carhartt (Mar 8, 2016)

Heading up Thurs morning. I know I will be at the festival Friday, but maybe Thursday as well. Bring your shorts and flip flops. Much different than other yrs. I have a cpl saws that could find a new home if anyone is coming.


----------



## Timberframed (Mar 8, 2016)

Just remembered last week Easter break is coming. I take my three sons for a semi-wilderness camp for the 5 days they have off school. Been doing this for 11 years straight. One year I had a District Forester deliver me a fresh White Oak so we could have a better table. This is near the Algerine Wild Area.


----------



## carhartt (Mar 9, 2016)

Nice. That table is pretty slick. I am sure the kids have good time and not even realizing how much they are learning. I just hope they learn there are more and better products than Budweiser. At an older age of course. I love all the glowing rustic lanterns and the sneaky extension cord running to the tent. Unless maybe it is a rope tied to the food cooler so you know when Yogi is making off with the groceries.


----------



## Timberframed (Mar 9, 2016)

Forgot a night scene


----------



## rarefish383 (May 11, 2016)

Timberframed said:


> View attachment 483490
> That's some good carving work there. The turkey reminds me of the Lumberjack festival in Forksville, PA every October. Guy was selling chainsaw cutter attachments belt drive methinks he makes em' on a lathe. Would have bought one but my boys were hungry so the cash was stripped out'a my hands fast. Bench looks straight enough from here.


I'm gonna have to run up 95 one of these days just to see your shop. I'll bring a couple "Stoudts" Fat Dogs, from Adamstown, PA. If you think about it, post this event next year, I'd like to come, and it might be something I'm interested in that my wife would like to see. Can't get her to go hunting, fishing, or drag racing, Joe.


----------

